# This is for all of you.



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello my fellow MedHeads, I found out I had Hep-C in 2001.
That was the day I quit drinking alcohol. 10 years Oct.30. YES!
Anyway, after watching Rick Simpsons' video on the " Phoenix Tears" : foundation.
If you haven't watched it yet, please do. You can start saving lives.
If the Hemp oil will work on various types of cancers, I wonder if I take it internally if it would reverse the Hep-C in my liver? I would much rather take doses of hemp oil than interferon & riblavin chemo treatments. I am going to try it ! The way it looks I won't have the out-of-pocket expenses that Medicare won't cover before the beginning of next year.
The good news is I just had my enzimes check lthis month for the virus. (awaiting results)
A starting point, before long my ladies will be ready to make oil and start medicating me.
If it works I might be the next MMJ medical breakthrough !! Wish me luck


----------



## mjizzle (Sep 22, 2011)

cool post whatever test results you get no matter the results. Subscribed

What strains are you planning on using?


----------



## Zildjian (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I too am anxious to hear this. My brother has Hep C as well. However he still is drinking.


----------

